# Prewar LaSalle DX. What is incorrect on it?



## spitfire (May 26, 2011)

So i think i bought this bike...(long story). Anyway if it does show up id like to know what parts i should replace to make it right. I know the wheels are wrong. I have a set of drop centers with ND hubs for it. I also know the grips are incorrect. Also any guesses on the year. I wont be able to get the SN until i have it here. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 26, 2011)

VERY cool bike.....


----------



## ccmerz (May 26, 2011)

1941.............?  Apart from the wheels, nothing appears "incorrect".


----------



## Xcelsior (May 26, 2011)

*Lasalle dx*

Actually the wheels may be correct if it is a 41 and those are lobdells.  Similar to s2 rims but without markings.  They were common on that year.  The guard is wrong and definitely a repaint.


----------



## spitfire (May 26, 2011)

The paint is right. I thought the same thing but after detailed pics i really feel its 100% factory. Tank is the same color inside and out as is the headtube and bottom bracket. The wheels are actually s-2s. Well at least the front. Never saw the back though.


----------



## spitfire (May 26, 2011)

So how do i tell if they are lobdells? I can call the dealer and ask. They are pretty rusty. Did the Lobdells have knurling like an s2?


----------



## Xcelsior (May 27, 2011)

*Dx*

If thats original factory paint, you have the only one in the world with that paint scheme! I have never seen any bicycles or schematics to show that.  I would take a closer look and maybe it was a custom job done in the 50 s or 60 s or something.  Definetly strange but who knows right? Lobdells have no knurling.  Some may have a lobdel stamp on them.


----------



## DonChristie (May 27, 2011)

Until you see the bike close up its hard to tell. I've learned one thing about old Schwinns, anything was possible. If the customer had the money, Schwinn would do it. Either way, paint looks incredibly cool and worthy of saving! The bike looks pretty original to me. Post pics when/if you get it.


----------



## 46powerwagon (May 27, 2011)

Nice bike Spitfire- But I do not think brace holders on the forks was on DX's. What name is on the badge?


----------



## 46powerwagon (May 27, 2011)

Just looked at the title of this thread.Please disregard the badge question.


----------



## DonChristie (May 27, 2011)

The Cyclelock was available in 1941
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_010_011.html
D97XE-1 Special for reference
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_004.html


----------



## Xcelsior (May 27, 2011)

*Brace holders?*



46powerwagon said:


> Nice bike Spitfire- But I do not think brace holders on the forks was on DX's. What name is on the badge?




Yes, you will find dx models with truss forks.  A standard non truss was the norm but truss forks were used as well.


----------



## Xcelsior (May 27, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Until you see the bike close up its hard to tell. I've learned one thing about old Schwinns, anything was possible. If the customer had the money, Schwinn would do it. Either way, paint looks incredibly cool and worthy of saving! The bike looks pretty original to me. Post pics when/if you get it.




Let's see what color primer is under the paint. Certainly with an original paint bike like that there should be evidence of primer in areas where scratches and wear are present.  I don't question it being original paint, I just have never seen that type of paint schematics done on any Schwinn or cycle supply dx and I have seen a lot of them.  Some rare ones at that as well.


----------



## 46powerwagon (May 27, 2011)

Xcelsior- Thanks for the imformation. I stand corrected.


----------



## spitfire (May 27, 2011)

What about the light? EA with 3 ribs on top?


----------



## Xcelsior (May 27, 2011)

*Lights*

Delta lights are most common and would be three ribbed although you may find a delta  smooth top on some as well.  EA lights are five ribbed or smooth.  Deltas were mostly used.


----------



## spitfire (May 27, 2011)

Ok, im going to call the guy tom. about the wheels. If he was right and they are incorrect would a set of plated double drops be right? Also Morrow or ND Could i pull off black outs? I always thought they were cool. Thanks guys for all the info. 

ABout the paint. Ive been collecting and dealing high end prewar toys for 15 years. I have an incredible eye for paint as well as a horde of blacklights. I will let you know my findings. It seems through my research alot of late prewar LaSalle and Cycle supply co. bikes show up with bizarre factoy paint schemes. I also think the scheme is odd, but thats alot of pinstriping for someone to fake just to repaint an "old" bike in the 50's or so.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 27, 2011)

The bike looks perfect and cool to me. I think it has been in it's current state for quite a while. Leave it be.


----------



## Xcelsior (May 28, 2011)

I am not ruling out the possibility of it being a factory paint job.  what I am trying to "help you out with" is the fact that I, myself(A COLLECTOR OF RARE PAINT SCHEME PREWAR SCHWINN DX AND MOTORBIKES), have never yet come across this type of usage before on any models.  You may have something there, but before we say it is true, lets rule out all of the possibilities by looking at the facts and history. I could very well be wrong but lets see another one like it. And, it does take a lot of work to repaint or restore something like that. especially to make it look professional of "fake it"


----------



## spitfire (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, The bike came today. I am fairly certain the paint is original. Pinstripes look correct and there is a red oxide primer underneath visible in the chips. No other colors. The primer looks a little more red on the rear dropouts but not any were else. Patina matches on all parts. I havnt gotten a loop out to see if it is laquer or enamel. My guess is enamel. So now i need the correct seat and pedals. ANy suggestions. Oh yeah, the crank is stamped 41'.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrong and Wrong.  Grips are actually correct........as are the Lobdell wheels.  leave those parts on board.  Guard should be a "feather guard" and usually painted the same color as bike (not chrome)  it's a 1941...last year for the DX.  Check the bottom bracket...serial should be either G or H.  Cool bike and very odd paint scheme.  Many are wondering if the frame and tank paint is original ...Even fender graphics are a bit "off" from what I've seen over the years.  Let us know when you get it!


----------



## spitfire (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the bike last week. Im going to start cleaning the thing tom. Ill take some close up pics of the details. I see the red primer under the whole bike. No evidence of overpainting. Paint is smooth and consistent and aged. Sure as heck looks right on to me. The guard matches perfectly to the rest of the bike. The guy i bought it off of is exceedingly difficult to get ahold of. He said the front was a postwar S-2 and the rear was a non Schwinn drop center. badly rusted. I have to assume he was truthful. If the wheels were rusty they didnt come from this bike. Almost zero rust. Looks like a coat of linseed oil was sprayed on it long ago. Im going to try and wash her with a little dawn dish soap and water tom. Then wax it up. I dont want to do any more than that. Some nasty dents in the fenders but i will be liberal with repair as i would rather have some dings than flaking messy paint. I bought a set of lobdell double drops with ND hubs off evilbay for it. I understand they were a correct option. I hope i was told right as they were not cheap. No evidence it ever had a rack. What are the correct pedals? Torrington 10's?


----------



## Xcelsior (Jun 7, 2011)

*Dx*

"double drops"? The lobdell wheels should look very similar to S2 wheels.  No knurling though.   Pedals were most likely Torrington 8  or could have been wald diamond caps or maybe even Torrington meteor or comets.  8's were the standard.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 7, 2011)

No i bought the wheels i sent you the link to. I need to start hunting for some pedals and figure out what is the deal with those metal tank clips. Ill take pictures tonight.


----------

